# Ghillie Suit



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

Looking at ordering a snow camo outfit and I am really giving this snow camo ghille suit a consideration. Has anyone else used the snow ghille suit? Or should I stick to a snow camo jacket and pants instead? Any info is greatly apreciated.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Id stay away from the ghillie suit and get some reversable white/regular camo. Then you can hide anywhere with snow or no snow. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Somebodies watched the movie "Shooter" to many times.

Where are you located? Do you normally have alot of snow? If so, just get some plain white coverups. Itll hide you on straight up snow, and still hide you very well in snow/cover mix.


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah I was unsure of the ghillie suit, although it looked pretty cool. I ended up ordering nat gear snow bibs and a seclusion 3d winter cover up parka. thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

what wrong with the movie 'Shooter'? If only I could shoot as good as him.

Would just plain whites work?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yes plain whites will work. Heck a white sheet will work.

There's nothing wrong with the movie, some things are a bit exaggerated is all.

xdeano


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

ever tried the white sheet thing in the wind? :laugh: in my college days i did. i do have a snow gillie top i made last year. it works well. most good snow camo patterns work just as well though. the only advantage the ghillie has is that the material moves like grass/ brush in the breeze so you don't stand out as much when the foliage is shakin in the wind. it probably is not needed though, i get impatient when a coyote gets to 100 yards.i usually just shoot them at 150 when i can get them to stop their approach. if they start coming after that they often charge down wind and then i have a runner to kill. if you do a lot of hunting with a shotgun, then that's different.


----------



## CZDogman (Dec 18, 2009)

I've had similar predicament going on for a little while now...I like both options...I'm thinking I'll wind up w/ white cover-ups and skip the ghillie.


----------



## CZDogman (Dec 18, 2009)

I've had similar predicament going on for a little while now...I like both options...I'm thinking I'll wind up w/ white cover-ups and skip the ghillie. Shooter is a pretty impressive movie. "the world ain't what it seems, is it Gunny?"


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to use a pair of white jogging pants and a longsleeve t-shirt I bought both oversized so they would fit over my bibs and parka. worked great and was a fraction of the cost of most snow camo.


----------

